
Life Without the iPhone Is Pretty Damn Great - mgiannopoulos
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90153066/life-without-the-iphone-is-pretty-damn-great
======
reacharavindh
I stopped reading right after here.

"All those “out of iCloud storage!” notifications that Apple pushes to your
home screen in the hope that you’ll spend money on services that other
companies offer for free."

Repeat after me. There is no free lunch. If something's free you're milked in
a different way. No company is altruistic to keep offering you services
without getting some benefit from you/your data.

I pay for my email service. Their business is sustainable and are not
motivated to sell my data. They still could, but their terms and conditions I
agreed to will prevent them from doing so without getting sued by me.

~~~
eeks
I almost stopped reading at “google loaner“, and should have. It feels so much
like a biased hit piece it could be ironic.

------
mark_l_watson
Both iOS and Android phones a pretty much GREAT.

I don't get articles trying to convince people to change their preference.

I am fairly much of a Google fan (worked there as a contractor, I pay for
Playstore books, movies, TV shows, sometimes pay for GCP). But, my reason for
using iOS is to get away, at least somewhat, from all of my data being reused
to pay for services. Not to go on a political rant because this is just a
matter of personal opinion and choice, but I prefer to pay for services of
value: Google Play, Audible, Netflix, Apple's paid for services, Fastmail. I
wish there were a way to get a duckduckgo premium for no ads for a yearly
charge, but I trues them to not track. I also believe in taking the trouble to
remove all tracking cookies after using Facebook or Twitter.

------
moreira
> Swipe left on iOS, and you’ll arrive at a screen with Apple News. These are
> stories curated by your interests that you’ve set yourself with Apple. Swipe
> left on Android, and you arrive at a feed of stories that Google already
> knows you’ll be interested in because, let’s admit it, Google knows you
> better than you know yourself.

It’s funny how you can agree with this paragraph in two completely opposed
ways. I read it as “Apple News sounds great - I choose what I want to read”,
but the author obviously wrote it as “Google News sounds great, it knows me”.

------
pmontra
> Android OS features an omnipresent “back” button on the bottom left-hand
> corner of the interface. Want to go back on a website, or back to your last
> email? Don’t dislocate a thumb stretching to the top of the screen, learn
> some strange new gesture, or activate a weird Accessibility Mode that moves
> everything down. Just hit the button that’s always there. Done.

I always wondered why Apple didn't copy that. Every time somebody hands me an
iPhone I'm lost, I tend to go back to the home screen and start again from
there. However everybody is trained to use a browser back button, even since
before 2007. Google built on that.

~~~
Terretta
On iPhone X a swipe right at bottom of screen puts you in your prior app.

(It’s basically the WebOS cards.)

~~~
Dylan16807
"Prior app" is a different thing from "back". (And in android you can double
tap the app switcher button for that.)

~~~
pmontra
I didn't know that, thanks!

------
pm24601
I like the iPhone for 1 reason: Long-term support with software upgrades.

Dan Luu's post highlights the issue: [https://danluu.com/android-
updates/](https://danluu.com/android-updates/)

For me this means that over the course of my ownership,

* it is possible that Apple will correct some of these issues.

* Apple will add new features that will continue to be pushed out to older iphones.

* 2018+ Android devices will get new software features that this Pixel 2 will not.

I have an older iPhone and it is still getting updates whereas my spouse's
phone isn't.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
The subtlety here is that Apple doesn't make their newest OS with all of its
software-only features available to all the phones they still support. I am
considering changing to an iPhone SE because the iPhone 5 will never run iOS
11. My old iPad is running iOS 9. These are still getting updates to the OSs
that do run on them, but the feature set is more or less frozen on these now.

~~~
Dylan16807
> the iPhone 5 will never run iOS 11

That's still five years between introduction and iOS 11, or four years between
discontinuation and iOS 11.

Google promises something like 2.5 and 1.5 years for their phones, and that's
pretty much top of the pack.

~~~
thisacctforreal
The iPhone 5s (Sept 2013) is the last generation for iOS 11. ARKit features
require hardware from SE or 6s onward.

They 5s is a lovely device. It's missing the Secure Enclave, but the iPhone SE
makes a cozy upgrade as it used the same chassis.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
For the record, the iPhone 5 I own is just "iPhone 5" not 5c or 5s. The
accurate comments here on the 5s don't apply to my phone, at least not as far
as I know.

------
cpr
I stopped reading at "digital baby blanket." This writer can't be serious.

